# Deer Head Motor Help



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, I know that there is already another thread running on the deer head, however I have a very specific question concerning it and I don't want to throw that thread into confusion.

We have a community theatre show coming up, and the director has a deer head- that sings- for a prop he wants to use. There is a switch on it that has three positions.

1) Romote control ears, head turn, etc.

2) Automatic Singing

3) Mouth moves when you talk through a mike.

Here's the question and it should be a simple answer (?). We don't care about #2, but we have to use #1 and #3 AT THE SAME TIME.

So, being prepared to hack into it, can anyone give advice on what to do?

Also. is there a photo anyone can use for reference?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Being I already stripped the existing electronics out of mine, I really can't help you with this one. I would assume you probably can't do both functions at the same time unless you were to strip it apart like I did and switch off to a prop-1 controller to control it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Can't I somehow force the two positions to stay on at once?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You could try it, but I imagine it may cause some problems. You could short something out that would render the unit useless. Maybe one of the guys here with a little more electronic experience than I could answer that better.


----------

